# Nitrate level after HMA filter



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

I have filled my new tank with water processed through a HMA filter and have offered to supply a work colleague with the same. As he lives some distance away he tested my water for nitrate as his comes out of the tap at 20ppm. I gave him both tap and filtered water to test and my tap water comes out at 5ppm but the filtered comes out at 20ppm. I have now run the same tests and both results were the same as his. 
I am going to fishless cycle, but wondered why nitrate is higher after HMA filtration?
Hoping someone has an answer.
ATB
Chris


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Feb 2013)

Because Nitrate test kits are incapable of accurately measuring Nitrate.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

But 2 different test kits by 2 different people 90 miles apart to get the same result seems more than coincidence. So which result do I believe? If I place a nitrate filter before the HMA would that work better than after it?


----------



## Arana (8 Feb 2013)

ChrisH said:


> But 2 different test kits by 2 different people 90 miles apart to get the same result seems more than coincidence. So which result do I believe? If I place a nitrate filter before the HMA would that work better than after it?


 
Why would you want to filter out the Nitrates?


----------



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

Unless I misunderstand, filling/ water change with water with 20ppm nitrates ( a "safe" level for fish) is adding to whatever is already in the tank and the whole point of doing water changes is to dilute the nitrate level. I know in my case as I haven't cycled yet this won't apply


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Feb 2013)

The point in a water change is to remove fouled water and replace it with fresh water. Nitrates are only a tiny part of it. Tbh i wouldnt worry about it. My tap water is reguarly over 40 and i keep discus!


----------



## Jason Greenslade (8 Feb 2013)

ChrisH said:


> Unless I misunderstand, filling/ water change with water with 20ppm nitrates ( a "safe" level for fish) is adding to whatever is already in the tank and the whole point of doing water changes is to dilute the nitrate level. I know in my case as I haven't cycled yet this won't apply


Nope. Not in a planted tank.  Things are much different.  Plants NEED nitrates.  And CEG is right.  Nitrate kits are utter rubbish.  If you wish to enlighten yourself more on the subject just search on here for "nitrate test kits".  And prepare to waste a few hours of your life.  They just ain't worth it.  

HMA do exactly what it says on the tin mostly.  They remove heavy metals. The ones you are bothered about at least. A friend of mine is a discus expert and he uses one and swears by the results.


----------



## biffster (8 Feb 2013)

the thing is can you breed discus in water with a nitrate level of 40 ppm
i know my tap water only as a trace of nitrate but my HMA filter seems
to put pay to that my tanks only show trace as well most of my tanks are 
planted and most of my plants are growing well maybe that is why my nitrates 
are as low as they are in my tanks


----------



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

Thanks for your replies I'll just carry on then now my mind has been put to rest.


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Feb 2013)

For breeding nitrates are the least of your problem, your water needs to be super soft as if its too hard the eggs develop a harder membrane and dont hatch. If your determined to breed youd be better off attatching an r.o membrane to your hma


----------



## biffster (8 Feb 2013)

where i live the water comes out the tap at a ph 7 but if left to stand 
over night in a tank or a container of some sort it drops to a ph 5.5 
our water seems to contain no carbonate hardness or very little 
i use crushed cockle shell in my filters to keep my ph stable at 6.8


----------



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

Not actually planning on keeping discus so won't be a problem, got the hma as our water supply is often very chlorine


----------



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

ph is 7.4, kh is 13


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Feb 2013)

Chris the water parameters are fine. As long as you follow good husbandry you wont have a problem.


----------



## ChrisH (8 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2013)

The HMA filter could be allowing something to dissolve in the water that is causing the higher nitrate reading.  That doesn't mean it has to be nitrate, there could be something else causing a false positive.  No evidence to back this up, just a possible idea.


----------

